# Front door paint blistering



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When that door was new there was a sticker on it warning to not paint it a dark color. 
You add a full view storm door and you now have a solor oven.

Any material door will say the same thing on it or it's in the on line directions.

There's been many a steel door where it's melted the foam in the door and the gaskets in the window turn to runny goo running down the door because of dark color or storm doors.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Pva primer,wrong:no:
black paint, wrong:no:
as posted you have a solar oven happening:yes:
proper 100% acrylic primer and a good exterior paint( light color) will solve the problem( after stripping and proper prep)


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

I live in NC and have a new home (built in 2007). The front fiberglass door faces SW and gets a ton of sun in the afternoon. I was told by the project manager when I moved in that they use fiberglass doors rather than steel doors because of the intense heat. I have had no problems.

I have used Duron semi gloss latex (maroon/burgundy, used by builder) to repaint the original job just to clean up. No problems before or after with this color. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

fillingl said:


> Our fiberglass front door has become a nightmare.
> 
> It faces south and is behind a glass storm door which is always in the sun.
> We've had a blistering problem since we built the house back in 2001.
> ...


 


Why are you using an interior latex primer on an outside door??

Never ever paint in the sun!


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

It's just like wearing dark colours on a hot sunny day sat in direct sun ... you're door is no different, well other than it can't move in to the shade on it's own :whistling2:

You glass storm door is not helping matters.

Interior primer is no good for exterior applications. Your best bet is to remove the door, sand it back to the 'naked' door & then apply a proper exterior grade primer from a paint supplier (bot a big box store) then as light a colour as you are prepared to go on top of that. Again your paint supply store can advise on the best of their exterior semi-gloss paints intended for exterior use (eg. Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore if in US or also Cloverdale in Canada) ... helps if we know where in the world you are as these will likely mean nothing in Europe.
Let each coat dry in a shaded area. Paint it flat to avoid runs.


----------

